# Any cupcakes out there?



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

I going to make a cupcake for Tyler's birthday. If he's going to have a friend come over then I can just make another cupcake. Tyler can't finish a whole cake by himself! Links or homemade recipes would be nice!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

In the recipe section there is the cake recipe that I made for Caesar. You could mix up all the ingrediants the same and then just fill cup cake holders instead of the cake pan. It was very easy to make and Caesar absolutely loved it!


----------

